# Matt Kroc 300 pound Dumbell Rows



## Livebig14 (Apr 28, 2011)

Heres a video of Matt Kroc doing 300lb dumbell rows for reps.

YouTube - Kroc rows 300x13 at the Arnold 2010


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 28, 2011)

He is a freakin' beast man. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 28, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> He is a freakin' beast man. Thanks for posting.


I know man hes a freak.  and no problem its a little old but I figured there had to be a few people that didnt see it yet


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 28, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I know man hes a freak. and no problem its a little old but I figured there had to be a few people that didnt see it yet


 
That guy is a damn beast man, no matter how strong I get or think I am, I will never be Kroc strong!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 29, 2011)

strong dude !


----------



## Walnutz (Apr 29, 2011)

That's insane.....


----------



## stazilla (Apr 29, 2011)

unreeeeaaaal!!! beast!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 29, 2011)

What the fuck that looked impossible lol. That weight was like 4 feet long


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 29, 2011)

that's stressful to watch!


----------



## Testoman98 (Apr 29, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What the fuck that looked impossible lol. That weight was like 4 feet long


 
Thats what i was thinkin through the whole video. Almost looked fake. Even with staps i can only imagine how strong his grip is, probably crushed all those hands he shook afterwards


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm pissed that Retlaws giant fucking head was in the way.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## dworld (Apr 30, 2011)

impressive..............


----------



## cityboy21 (Apr 30, 2011)

didn't know they even made dumbells that big.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> didn't know they even made dumbells that big.


im sure its custom made


----------



## sjk (Apr 30, 2011)

Unbelievable


----------

